
An Asteroid with Its Own Moon Will Zip Past Earth Tonight - microwavecamera
https://www.space.com/asteroid-passes-close-to-earth.html
======
_bxg1
Is that top image (gif) real? Pretty cool if it is.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Doubtful? It's credited to Dr Steven Ostro, who specializes in near-miss
asteroids and passed away in 2008 [0], I suppose that makes it more likely to
be a generic render?

[0]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_J._Ostro](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_J._Ostro)

